# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι απο Λαύριο για Κέα

## Super Jet

καλησπέρα! σήμερα πραγματοποίησε το σχολείο μου μονοήμερη εκδρομη στην κέα. στον πηγαιμο πήγα με το Μαρμάρι εξπρές και στον γυρισμο με το Μακεδόν. οριστε μερικες φωτογραφίες. Εκει ήταν και το Παναγία πάρου (στο Λάυριο).
expres limnos.JPG
Το εξωτερικο κατάστρομα του Μαρμάρι Εξπρές...
marmari expres.JPG
η αναχώριση...
marmari expres 1.JPG
marmari expres 2.JPG
Γιατι το έχει ριγμενο αυτο το σκοινί;
expres limnos 1.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
expres limnos 2.JPG
marmari expres 3.JPG
polla 1.JPG
polla 2.JPG
macedon.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
polla 3.JPG
Το Παναγία Πάρου...
panagia parou.JPG
taxiarxis.JPG
panagia parou 1.JPG
panagia parou 2.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
polla 4.JPG
Λίγο έξω απο το Λαύριο...
diafora.JPG
Κοντά στην Μακρόνησο...
marmari expres 4.JPG
Φτάνοντας στην Κέα...
maramri expres 5.JPG
Και το Μακεδον κάνει την εμφάνησή του στην Κέα...
macedon 1.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

H συνέχεια...
makedon 2.JPG
makedon 3.JPG
makedon 4.JPG
makedon 5.JPG
makedon 6.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
makedon 7.JPG
makedon 8.JPG
makedon 9.JPG
Τα εξωτερικα καταστρόματα των επιβατών...
makedon 10.JPG
makedon 11.JPG
Η συνέχεια αυρίο.

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες σου απο το ταξιδι σου αλλά θα ήθελα με την ευκαιρία να ζητήσω (απο όλους φυσικά) μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες να λέτε και 2-3 λογάκια για το ταξίδι.Το λέει και ο τίτλος -Εμπειρίες απο ταξίδι με πλοίο!
Αναμένω την συνέχεια .... :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη εικόνα του ταξιδιού του φίλου...
lAVRIO.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
Το άνω εσωτερικο σαλόνι...
macedon 12.JPG
Το κάτω εσωτερικό σαλόνι...
macedon 13.JPG
λίγο πιο μπροστα...
makedon 14.JPG
Λιγο πιο πίσω...
makedon 15.JPG
Δυστιχως δεν με αφησαν να απαθανατήσω την αναχώρηση του πλοίου (αχ αυτοι οι καθηγητες...) έτσι ή άφιξη στο λαύριο. Ταξιάρχης και εξπρες Λίμνος.
polla 5.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
Μερικές απο τον Ταξιαρχη λίγα λεπτά πριν ακουμπήσει ο καταπέλτης τον ντόκο...
taxiarxis 1.JPG
taxiarxis 2.JPG
taxiarxis 3.JPG
taxiarxis 4.JPG
Και η άφιξή μας...(δυστιχώς!)
makedon 16.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Η συνέχεια...
Ο καταπέλτης ακουμπάει τον ντόκο...
makedon 17.JPG
Ο Ταξιάρχης λίγο πριν την αναχώριση του...
taxiarxis 6.JPG
Και δυστιχώς ενα υπέροχο αλλα και λίγο κουραστικο ταξίδι (κουραστικο διοτι μας είχαν και περπατούσαμε στα λιβάδια για 2 ώρες και... αλλα ήταν ωραια)έφτασε στο τέλος του.
makedon 18.JPG
Αφιερομένες όλες στον SW8FEW NAXOS και sylver23.

----------


## sylver23

Nα σαι καλά σουπερ τζετ.Ευχαριστώ !!!
Πολλά κοριτσάκια βλέπω να αποβιβάζονται... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα σε μια γραμμή που σπάνια έχουμε υλικό από αυτή!! Να'σαι καλά φίλε μας!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Super jet. Καλη δουλεια.
Ειδα με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον το εσωτερικο του Μακεδωνα.
Θυμηθηκα παλι αν και εχουν πολλα αλλαξει τοτε που το ταξιδευα σε ενα αλλο δρομολογιο πριν....................


*3 ΔΕΚΑΕΤΕΙΕΣ ?????????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock::shock::shock:*

----------


## Karolos

_¶ψογος ο φίλος Super Jet. 
Όμορφο ταξίδι και πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες._

----------


## Super Jet

ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα καλα σας λόγια.

----------

